# Australia / Brisbane



## 192377 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi. I'm a guy in his mid-twenties in Brisbane, Australia. I thought it would be nice to have someone to talk to who understands what it's like to have IBS. I'm interested in chatting to people online / texting, etc. I'm pretty much a social hermit because of anxiety. Maybe down the road I would like to meet up - having someone in the same boat would make that way more comfortable for me. Hope to hear from someone!

Edit: I probably should have said my main symptom is IBS-D. If you're in the D club, send me a msg!


----------

